# Strut curse!!!!!???



## khurst (Nov 13, 2009)

Was poking around on the forum and noticed all these posts on Strut to tire contact. So, I decided to check mine using the pencil test----yea--you guessed it, I have way less than a pencil gap; I was able to pull an RCA cable through the gap on the left side and small guage speaker wire through the right.
I'm sure this subject has been beat down but need to know if I should replace the strut bushing to fix it or will that not fix the problem? It's only got 9K on it and it drives great, has no "wander" or noises and has no unusual tire wear (original tires, slightly dried out but good tread). None of the tires show any sighns of actual rub. Am I being paranoid or is it only a matter of time before they start rubbing?????:willy:

Thanks, Kirk
05, LS2, M5


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Was your car on level ground when you checked clearance as that coudl effect your mesaurement. Also, there have been lots of low mile goats with the strut rub issue.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

It's worth having an alignment done. I had strut-rub, and it ruined my front tires. The dealer actually rotated those tires to the back, after which one of them blew on the freeway. The clearance between the strut and the tire is incredibly tight. I believe this was a TSB issue, so the dealer should take care of it--if you're persistent.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Dealers won't fix this for free. Your gonna pay. TSB is not a warrenty.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

khurst said:


> Was poking around on the forum and noticed all these posts on Strut to tire contact. So, I decided to check mine using the pencil test----yea--you guessed it, I have way less than a pencil gap; I was able to pull an RCA cable through the gap on the left side and small guage speaker wire through the right.
> I'm sure this subject has been beat down but need to know if I should replace the strut bushing to fix it or will that not fix the problem? It's only got 9K on it and it drives great, has no "wander" or noises and has no unusual tire wear (original tires, slightly dried out but good tread). None of the tires show any sighns of actual rub. Am I being paranoid or is it only a matter of time before they start rubbing?????:willy:
> 
> Thanks, Kirk
> 05, LS2, M5


some owners have experienced strut rub and most have not. Bring it in for an alignment and then check the clearence. If you want some extra room between the tire and strut, you can ad a thin wheel spacer on each front wheel.


----------



## khurst (Nov 13, 2009)

It was on level ground when I measured so that shouldnt be an issue and yea after everything I have read I would'nt even consider taking it to a dealer--if it needs to be fixed I'll do it my self. Struts are not that bad as long as you got the compressor. The thing that is aggrivating is the lack of documentation on where exactly this strut bushing that is supposed to be the problem is at--and the fact that no one sells just the bushing (at least that I can find) Checked Pedders and see lots of kits but couldnt find just the bushings. 
Was also thinking of the thin wheel spacer but couldnt find a source. I'll have the alignment done, recheck clearances and watch it after the alignment--Like I said the thing drives fine and no wierd tire wear but would really like to put a little more clearance between the tire and strut just to be safe. Any advice on a spacer manufacturer is appreciated.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> Dealers won't fix this for free. Your gonna pay. TSB is not a warrenty.


My dealer did fix it for free when I had the issue, but of course my car was still under warranty then. I think it helped that I had read GOBS about the whole strut-rub issue here on the GTO Forum. When I reported the problem, I went on and on about all the stuff I'd read online about it. My service writer was cagey, but it was all free. I had the feeling it was an issue they just didn't want to touch with a 10-foot pole.


----------



## MTUGTO (Jan 22, 2010)

The GTO's were plagued from the get-go by being strapped down on a ship for 2 months or however long it took to get here from down under. All the cheap, factory bushings are collapsed and equal a ton of play in the suspension. Hacking away at them one by one helps, but takes time, and $$.
kollarracingproducts
They have the strut bushing mounts for $150


----------

